# LAX to Griffith Park



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Staying at a hotel by LAX & was wondering if a SoCal cyclist could recommend the best method of cycling from LAX to Griffith Park? I actually want to ride Fargo street but that's pretty close to keep things simple. Anyway over there without riding thru a ghetto/minimizing run down potential? If its super sketchy I'll just head over to Santa Monica mtns again


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Yikes - tricky one. I'd choose:

West on Imperial Hwy to the coast bike path. Take that north to Venice Blvd then east all the way across LA to maybe Vermont. Left on Vermont will eventually get you up into the hills of Griffith. That bypasses the insanity around LAX, and Venice has a bike path and is popular with cyclists, but its still a lot of dense urban riding after that. Be prepared to take a lane. If that doesn't bother you, then go for it!

Venice Blvd to a left on Western will also get you to GP, with a nice climb up Ferndell.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot


----------

